# Programmieraufgaben für Anfänger



## lajugona (8 April 2021)

Hallo ihr! Ich bin neu im Forum und habe bereits in ein paar Threads reingeschaut. 

Ich hoffe ich platziere meine Frage in das richtige Forum  

Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach Programmieraufgaben für Anfänger? Habe bereits online etwas recherchiert, konnte aber noch nicht wirklich etwas finden. Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps für Anfänger? Lohnt es sich hier Grundlagenbücher zu kaufen oder reichen auch schon die Infos online? 

Bin total neu in der Welt des Programmierens und würde mich echt über ein paar Antworten freuen! :s12:

Liebe Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 April 2021)

Wichtig für Beispiele wäre für welche Steuerung es sein soll.
Ob Dir Bücher helfen ist stark von Dir abhängig. Ich konnte mir einiges Wissen zum Thema S7 und TIA (Arbeite bisher nur mit Codesys basierten Steuerungen) sehr gut mit Büchern und einem Testaufbau aneignen, aber sowas ist nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Heinileini (8 April 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> ... konnte mir einiges ... sehr gut mit Büchern und einem Testaufbau aneignen ...


Dabei ist ein Testaufbau oder eine SimulationsMöglichkeit nicht zu unterschätzen.
Das Wissen nur anzulesen, genügt (finde ich) nicht, weil man kaum eine Chance hat, festzustellen, ob man das "Gelernte" auch richtig verstanden hat.
Missverständnisse lauern überall und es muss auch nicht alles fehlerfrei sein, was so gedruckt wurde oder in pdf-Dateien zu finden ist.
Immer schön kritisch bleiben und bei Zweifeln oder VerständnisProblemen einfach hier im Forum nachfragen!


----------



## Plan_B (8 April 2021)

Ein Testaufbau ist IMHO mit einem RasPi nebst Codesys-Lizenz und Wago-E/A Modulen preiswert zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Captain Future (9 April 2021)

Aufgaben für Anfänger gibt es reichlich.
Man muß keine Aufgaben suchen sondern sich selber eine Aufgabe stellen. Das fängt einfach mit den bekannten Schaltungen
aus der Elektrotechnik an.


----------

